# Help find Livery yard in Blackburn, Lancashire?



## sonic09 (14 December 2008)

Please can anyone help me find a Livery Yard in the Blackburn, Lancashire area as soon as possible, we need an indoor arena if we can.  Many thanks.


----------



## Befney3 (14 December 2008)

Hiya

I'm on a yard just outside Blackburn. We have an outdoor &amp; indoor arena &amp; they do full, part or DIY livery. PM me f you want any more info.


----------



## sonic09 (14 December 2008)

Yes please I am desperate to move
 Thanks
 Jaykie


----------



## quirky (14 December 2008)

http://www.longsightstables.co.uk/livery.cfm

http://northcotestud.com/index.html

I can't vouch for any of these but I do know of somebody (who is a user on here) who was on the 2nd yard. I can find out what she has to say about it.


----------



## sonic09 (14 December 2008)

Hi - Many thanks, I forgot to mention I also need to be able to take my dog on hacks out with my horse.  I know of Mizons, but I have heard that they do not put the feed into the stables for you in the mornings, right type of yard though I am looking for.  Thanks.


----------



## sonic09 (14 December 2008)

Hi - Yes please let me know which yard it is Befney3.  Thanks


----------



## quirky (14 December 2008)

What about Broomhill then?


----------



## sonic09 (14 December 2008)

Where abouts is that one please, do they have a website?


----------



## quirky (14 December 2008)

http://www.broomhillequestrian.co.uk

It is at a place called Grindleton. Not sure where in Blackburn you are, but it is not too far from Clitheroe.


----------



## Befney3 (14 December 2008)

Just PMed you.


----------



## sonic09 (14 December 2008)

Yes thanks - it looks lovely - but maybe a bit too far out for me thanks.


----------



## mrdarcy (14 December 2008)

Hacking with your dog - you need off road riding then.  The only place with plenty of off road riding in the area you want is over and around Darwen tower.  I used to livery round there - plenty of small yards but I don't know of any with indoor schools.  There is a riding school called Waddington Farm nr Tockholes that I believe does livery and has an indoor school but you have about a mile of road work to do before you get to the off road stuff.  There are loads of yards in Tockholes itself - Andrew Lever has an indoor school but I believe he only does showing livery.  Rose Kilroe also has a lovely yard in the village - right on the bridlepath but no indoor.

On the other side of Blackburn you have Osbaldeston Equestrian Centre.  It has an indoor school and a big DIY yard but I'm not sure where you'd be able to hack with your dog as there is little off road riding round there.  They have their own farm ride round the old BE x-country course but I believe it's closed in the winter.  There's also Longsight stables very near to the Mizons (http://www.longsightstables.co.uk/livery.cfm).  They have indoor school but are right on a main road so I have no idea where you would hack out.

Broomhill is worth the drive - fantastic off road hacking almost directly off the yard (small bit of roadwork first) and good facilities.  If I was a bit closer (I'm west side of Preston) I'd probably keep mine there.


----------



## diggerbez (15 December 2008)

osbaldeston?

www.osbaldestonrc.co.uk


----------

